# What Will Kill And Eat A Rattle Snake?



## DLE55

I found a 4-1/2 foot rattle snake last week that had been
3/4 eaten. Head, back, and about 10" of tail was left. The insides and thick parts were gone. It may have been dead 1-3 days. I am sure no humans had been in the area. Only a few deer and turkey tracks near by. A few coyotes in the area, not many. I didn't see any coyote tracks near by. I didn't think anything would kill or eat a rattle snake.


----------



## Bruz

Hawks,Owls,Eagles,Crows,Coyotes,Bobcats,Black Panthers,Bigfoot King Snakes etc..... Pretty much anything that eats meat and can get the upper hand.

Robert


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've seen video of a hawk just toying with a rattlesnake and ends up shredding it.  That snake didn't stand a chance.  The hawk would spread it's wings and the snake would strike nothing but feathers.


----------



## dawg2

Black Racers will eat them too.  I watched a Racer fight and eat a Timber Rattler.  

The snake was probably dug out of hibernation and was too cold to really move or fight back.  Armadillos eat snakes as well.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Most all critters that would kill a snake would eat all of it, or swallow it whole (as would a King Snake).  Hawks will eat their fill and will come back later and finish their task.  With this in mind, it could have been a hawk.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Sounds like a hawk to me. Most likely a redtail.


----------



## Mighty Moose

Were they deer tracks or pig tracks?  A pig will kill and eat a snake.  As I understand it, because they are an introduced species, they are imune to the bite of a rattlesnake.  Also as I understand it, they also don't have capilaries in the skin to transport blood, so, it's tough for the venom to travel.


----------



## dawg2

Vernon Holt said:


> Most all critters that would kill a snake would eat all of it, or swallow it whole (as would a King Snake).  Hawks will eat their fill and will come back later and finish their task.  With this in mind, it could have been a hawk.



I agree with that, snakes swallow there prey whole.


----------



## Killdee

A deer will kill one, then almost any other varmit might have eat part of it.


----------



## potsticker

Pigs love em, turkeys will eat snakes.


----------



## Pineywoods

A big 'ol nasty boar hog will eat every snake he can find.  I think they leave the tail because of the snake's "stink".  I guess the hog's shield blocks enough of the venom to allow the hog to be immune to the poison...
The old time Florida Crackers used to put a ring in the pig's nose so that he couldn't root.  That pretty much ensured no snakes around the homestead...


----------



## Cutbait Robin

Me.

Robin


----------



## Son

Hawks, owls, people, deer, other snakes, big sticks and guns.

I've hunted woods infested with wild hogs, and the poison snakes were also bad. 
I've seen buzzards eat rattlesnakes that had already been shot, run over etc..
Also saw a black racer kill and swallow a rattlesnake in central Fl.
Have watched Chain King snakes catch and eat rattlesnakes in SW Ga..
I've also seen coopers and redtail hawks with snakes.


----------



## Buck Trax

Definitely a cajun.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

My cousin Euthaganea.  She is five hundred pounds and covered in moles......


M<B?D


----------



## Dub

Something out there killing snakes.....hmm let me think for a moment.....yep........it reminds me of a quote I've heard before, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend".


----------



## dawg2

Mrbowdeadly said:


> My cousin Euthaganea.  She is five hundred pounds and covered in moles......
> 
> 
> M<B?D



Are you talking about the moles I find in my yard?  That is just nasty


----------



## brownhounds

*Dogs*

my bloodhounds will kill a rattle snake


----------

